# Real world TTS vs 2.0 TFSI



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

I am interested (paper figures aside) on how the 2.0 and the TTS differ in day to day driving, including some spirited, but not excessive revs <5k runs?

Having read a few reviews it seems that the extra 70+ HP is most apparent when running it close to the red line, is this correct?

There are obviously other benefits to having the TTS over an S-Line to make up the extra £5k cost difference, I am interested in how much of this £5k is worth spending to get the extra power alone?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you start from the reality which decrees that the fastest vehicle on the roads is a 90PS 1.6TDi white van then going from 240PS to 310PS isn't going to make a huge difference. You might get the odd overtaking opportunity where 310PS will get you safely past where 240PS wouldn't. I suspect somehow that you wouldn't take that opportunity even if it arose though!

The TTS will be faster. It just is. In the real world, 240PS is an awful lot of power in a TT and I suspect you wouldn't notice much difference at all.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

The 5k differential is largely negated once you take into account the standard features on the TTS over the base model. The SS seats account for 1k alone! And we've not even touched on the Quattro..

spud


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

I know Mrs. TT was mainly interested in power, but I put this together a while ago, so I will share it.

Unique to TTS:
The Engine (80 more HP, 7 added lb-ft of torque), unique TTS Engine Cover
Nicer Grill, and different exterior mirrors
Standard Magnetic Ride (Optional on TT in some world areas)
Standard quattro with sportier tuned software (quattro available on TT)
Better Brakes with larger front discs, and painted Calipers with TTS logo (Red Painted as an option)
More exterior paint options (Sepang Blue, Vegas Yellow, Panther Black)
Better Interior options (Like the lovely Express Red)
Additional Virtual Cockpit sport view
Laser textured dashboard unique to TTS
Four oval tail pipes vs. two
Controllable flaps in the exhaust system unique to TTS
Potentially better resale value than a loaded with options TT S-Line quattro (true in Canada)

Feel free to chime in on anything I missed.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Judging by the videos that I have seen of the TTS under acceleration once the rev counter hits 3,000 in first it is adios standard TT! 

As for the spec comparision from can_quattro, this was one of the key reasons why I switched from my high-spec 2.0Q to the TTS. The value of the additional equipment that came standard on the TTS was; Super Sport Seats (£695), Heated Seats (£325), Audi Magnetic Ride (£1,095), Active Lane Assist (£650), Extended Leather (£595), Interior Elements (£250), LED Interior Light Pack (£270) & Auto-dimming rear-view mirror (£110). LED is also standard on the S-line so I have left that one out.

This represents additional kit to the tune of £3,990 without taking into consideration the twin tail pipes, painted brake calipers, aluminium inlays etc. With the standard TTS costing £39,445 and the 2.0Q £34,545 they are virtually throwing in the engine upgrade for free!


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Judging by the videos that I have seen of the TTS under acceleration once the rev counter hits 3,000 in first it is adios standard TT!
> 
> As for the spec comparision from can_quattro, this was one of the key reasons why I switched from my high-spec 2.0Q to the TTS. The value of the additional equipment that came standard on the TTS was; Super Sport Seats (£695), Heated Seats (£325), Audi Magnetic Ride (£1,095), Active Lane Assist (£650), Extended Leather (£595), Interior Elements (£250), LED Interior Light Pack (£270) & Auto-dimming rear-view mirror (£110). LED is also standard on the S-line so I have left that one out.
> 
> This represents additional kit to the tune of £3,990 without taking into consideration the twin tail pipes, painted brake calipers, aluminium inlays etc. With the standard TTS costing £39,445 and the 2.0Q £34,545 they are virtually throwing in the engine upgrade for free!


You get active lane assist on the S-line too (-£650) so that could be removed, however I do agree that higher spec Audis' in general with all the extra's does result in a better trade in value vs buying to a lower spec car and adding; as long as you actually want them of course. Personally I would not pay £1k for mag ride. I did spec heated seats, LED pack & matrix lights, which included the dimming mirror - you pays your money...

My question relating to performance I think needs power/torque curves (anyone have a link to these?) to see where the TTS has the extra power - at 3k revs the 2.0 is starting to go too and by 4.5-5k with a foot to floor push you get the extra power surge and it just keeps going (= smile on the face) - it is here that I think TTS will start to show the extra 70HP over the 2.0 all the way to the red line. I find the power delivery on the 2.0 to be very strong so really not sure my license could cope with even more encouragement to push the revs.

My assumption is that up to 4.5-5K the power difference will not be noticeable and during normal day to day driving you would not miss the extra power unless pushing hard.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

MrsTT said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by the videos that I have seen of the TTS under acceleration once the rev counter hits 3,000 in first it is adios standard TT!
> ...


This is a great thread by MrsTT. I am also nterested in the extra power of the TTS and like all good saps, have loved the PR from Audi that they have now created a real sports car with the TTS.

Most reviews have proven very positive (for both petrol models) but I read a very disappointing one in evo this month. They asked the question - has Audi finally produced a drivers car (with the TTS on the front cover and the provocative headline "no more excuses") - and despite it coming third on the track out of maybe 6 or 7 competitors, they wrote it off as boring.

The whole article actually seemed a bit of a reason to hype the car up to then do it down - the Cayman was of course worshipped but not everyone wants to be that guy with a Porsche, even if it a great car (which it is).

So I was a bit put off the TTS - though reflection, it is the only review I have seen which has not matched or even exceeded Audi's spin.

I agree with the other respondents here - the extra features as standard plus the better engine (and noise) and the better Cabin still makes the TTS the one to go for, even if most of the pundits say 'go for the normal TT without lowered suspension' in the same paragraph that they (used to) say 'we wish it could be sportier' !


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

sherry13 said:


> Most reviews have proven very positive (for both petrol models) but I read a very disappointing one in evo this month. They asked the question - has Audi finally produced a drivers car (with the TTS on the front cover and the provocative headline "no more excuses") - and despite it coming third on the track out of maybe 6 or 7 competitors, they wrote it off as boring.


Magazine journalists don't live in the real world. They LOVE cars that scare them, but they don't buy those cars. They don't buy any cars. They drive what the magazine gives them on long-term test.

The TTS is a very fast car in the real world. You can use ALL the performance because of the compact dimensions and quattro and it's a fairly comfy place to be too. Magazine journalists will tell you to buy an Ariel Atom because that's exciting. But t hey don't tell you that the excitement wore off pretty darn fast the second it started to rain.

And a Cayman on a wet motorway can be a VERY exciting car. But I'd rather be in a TTS.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

wja96 said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Most reviews have proven very positive (for both petrol models) but I read a very disappointing one in evo this month. They asked the question - has Audi finally produced a drivers car (with the TTS on the front cover and the provocative headline "no more excuses") - and despite it coming third on the track out of maybe 6 or 7 competitors, they wrote it off as boring.
> ...


Great reply. There seemed to be a big bias against the Audi in the evo article. It basically got the worst direct review of all the models, yet still got 4 out of 5 stars and was a split second behind the Cayman. In fact, the whole article was a bit bizarre because they made a big deal on the front cover (have Audi finally made a drivers car - time for no more excuses) and this was the tone of the article's introduction - but there was no follow-through in the conclusion. Just a bit in the middle implying it was still quite boring with understeer. I wonder if Audi's spinners got them to change it slightly.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> ...have loved the PR from Audi that they have now created a real sports car with the TTS.


Gotta love the corporate crap these companies come out with. I mean that's a bit insulting to the R8 eh?! :lol:


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

sherry13 said:


> Great reply. There seemed to be a big bias against the Audi in the evo article. It basically got the worst direct review of all the models, yet still got 4 out of 5 stars and was a split second behind the Cayman. In fact, the whole article was a bit bizarre because they made a big deal on the front cover (have Audi finally made a drivers car - time for no more excuses) and this was the tone of the article's introduction - but there was no follow-through in the conclusion. Just a bit in the middle implying it was still quite boring with understeer. I wonder if Audi's spinners got them to change it slightly.


The whole point of a sports car is to deliver a fun and rewarding driving experience when pushed. Typically this means that it is going to be somewhat compromised for day to day road driving.

The reason the TT doesn't measure up against 'proper' sports cars in the 'driving feel' department is that it is coming from a background of a road car platform, so it's designed at a fundamental level to prioritise other things over delivering a fun drive. Things like being extremely stable, safe and easy to drive vs requiring a bit of effort to drive properly but rewarding that effort.

If you have enough cash to buy a £40k or more sports car purely for weekend/recreational use, the TTS is likely not on your list. However, if you want a _day to day_ car that looks sporty, has fantastic interior comfort, has a fair degree of practicality and can match 'proper' sports cars in terms of performance then a TTS is going to be very attractive. But it's never going to beat a car with a chassis designed for sporty driving when it comes to delivering thrills from sporty driving.


----------



## Plake (Nov 23, 2012)

What you've got to remember is that Evo is the most hardcore of all the car mags... they prioritise handling on the limit, and specifically, the complex process of learning the behaviour of a car with "interesting" handling ie. mid & rear engine cars and RWD cars

On the other end of the spectrum is What Car which is very much about "which diesel MPV has the biggest boot and lowest depreciation". If you read/buy Evo you know exactly what to expect.

I've got that issue and thought the TT review was pretty fair. It was up against some very tough competition, and yes maybe the cover was slightly misleading, but they were overall pretty impressed with the car. For comparison, they tore the Alfa 4C to pieces...


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

The fascinating thing about all these comparisons between the TT and "proper" sports cars is how pointless it all seems. I'm wondering where on earth the undoubtedly thrilling characteristics of the Cayman can possibly be exploited and enjoyed on the roads of Britain? I live in the country with a plethora of twisty lanes etc. ideal for giving the right foot some exercise. But the reality is, if I did that, it would not be too long before I came round a bend at speed only to find a horse in the middle of the road or even another car.

If you track your car, I totally get the attraction of cars like the Cayman. But I only use the public roads where, for the sane at least, drifting and other exciting driving manoeuvres are a no-no. So the TTS is ideal for me - loads of grunt, great handling and practical .


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Critter10 said:


> The fascinating thing about all these comparisons between the TT and "proper" sports cars is how pointless it all seems. I'm wondering where on earth the undoubtedly thrilling characteristics of the Cayman can possibly be exploited and enjoyed on the roads of Britain? I live in the country with a plethora of twisty lanes etc. ideal for giving the right foot some exercise. But the reality is, if I did that, it would not be too long before I came round a bend at speed only to find a horse in the middle of the road or even another car.
> 
> If you track your car, I totally get the attraction of cars like the Cayman. But I only use the public roads where, for the sane at least, drifting and other exciting driving manoeuvres are a no-no. So the TTS is ideal for me - loads of grunt, great handling and practical .


Obviously you're going to be breaking speed limits and various other laws of the road when exploiting the performance of a fast car.

However, if you want to follow the line of thinking that says there's no need for that level of performance or handling when driving on roads, then no need for a TTS either - go for a much cheaper 1.8 (when it comes out) specced up to the level of equipment and trim that you want. It should deliver as many road legal thrills as the TTS in a an almost identical looking and handling (at road legal levels) package.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

TortToise said:


> Critter10 said:
> 
> 
> > The fascinating thing about all these comparisons between the TT and "proper" sports cars is how pointless it all seems. I'm wondering where on earth the undoubtedly thrilling characteristics of the Cayman can possibly be exploited and enjoyed on the roads of Britain? I live in the country with a plethora of twisty lanes etc. ideal for giving the right foot some exercise. But the reality is, if I did that, it would not be too long before I came round a bend at speed only to find a horse in the middle of the road or even another car.
> ...


Pretty much agree, except the TTS offers pretty amazing acceleration which you can exploit safely in the right conditions. The distinction I'm trying to make is that performance cars can deliver great thrills, without jeopardising your own or others safety. But the things that distinguish a "proper" sports car from a TTS seem to be those things that are most likely to cause you or others grief if exploited on a public road.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

TortToise said:


> Obviously you're going to be breaking speed limits and various other laws of the road when exploiting the performance of a fast car.
> 
> However, if you want to follow the line of thinking that says there's no need for that level of performance or handling when driving on roads, then no need for a TTS either - go for a much cheaper 1.8 (when it comes out) specced up to the level of equipment and trim that you want. It should deliver as many road legal thrills as the TTS in a an almost identical looking and handling (at road legal levels) package.


Damn it, I've done things back to front again!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

